# Band tear



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey all

what could be leading to such short band life at the pouch.

plain old amber later from simple shot. This has about 75 shots max.

last one didn't do any better.

the black from simple shot is not doing this. ?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

How tight are you winding them?


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> How tight are you winding them?


Pretty dang tight.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What size ammo ?

What fork are you using ? Rounded edges ?

How much are you stretching them when shooting ?

How much pre-stretch are you applying when attaching to pouch ?

How tight are you pulling the ties ?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Try slacking off a little on the the windings at the pouch. When I get carried away and bind the bands at the pouch to tight, the thread it'self cuts them. I have better luck with something like butcher string, it doesn't wind on so tight.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The regular amber latex doesn’t last long but it should do better than that. With 7/8” bands you should be shooting at least 7/16 steel. Anything less would be like a dry fire. That can cause it. IMHO.


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> The regular amber latex doesn't last long but it should do better than that. With 7/8" bands you should be shooting at least 7/16 steel. Anything less would be like a dry fire. That can cause it. IMHO.


You saw that, yes sir 7/8-3/4 if I remember correctly. Not with it at the time.
I'll back off on the tension like SJAaz suggested and lessen my widths. 3/8 steel. 
thanks.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Im pretty sure joe is right. That's too much rubber for 3/8 steel ammo. Latex is kinda funny, less is more.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

yer mate maybe to tight on the pouch ive been useing yellow theraband for ties, thin strips and 10mm square piece that i copydex on to the thin strips then the 10mm piece starts as a sleave.bind it firm. then when you release the tension the sleave rolls onto the tie no sharp edges, theres a video on line of a bloke useing that new tape which he uses like this to make a sleave by winding a strip of the tape which rolls back on itself when he releases the tension.most times i have to asist the theraband in rolling in from both sides but its worth it no sharp edges. and i dont yous much copdex,it sticks yellow theraband together very well,yellow theraband doesnt weigh much.


----------

